# Matlab, gestion multicoeurs



## Twilight (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Ayant r&#233;cement acquis un magnifique mac pro :love: , je souhaiterais tirer parti de son architecture multi-coeurs sous Matlab. 
La simulation que je fais tourner produit des r&#233;sultats en 2 heures. C'est long, tr&#232;s long, d'attendre sans rien avoir &#224; faire entre chaque simulation, et cela me rend tout bonnement dingue de voir que seul un des quatre coeurs du double Xeon est exploit&#233;.
Le probl&#232;me, c'est que cette simulation se base sur un script, qui appelle d'autres scripts, etc... Les calculs sont donc successifs et ne peuvent &#234;tre effectu&#233;s en parall&#232;le.
J'en viens donc &#224; ma question : est il possible de dire &#224; Matlab : lance le m&#234;me script (la simulation), sur chacun des coeurs en m&#234;me temps, mais avec des donn&#233;es d'entr&#233;e diff&#233;rentes pour chaque coeur...

Bon c'est un peu confus, donc pour r&#233;sumer : j'ai quatre coeurs, est ce que je peux lancer le m&#234;me script sur chacun des coeurs, et si oui, comment proc&#233;der ?

Merci d'avance 

P.S. : je ne suis pas sur de poster dans le bon sous-forum, donc mille excuses aux modos.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

j'y connais que dalle à matlab, mais après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé ceci: 

http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/1-372IPG.html?product=DM&solution=1-372IPG

ça aide ?


----------



## Twilight (4 Juin 2007)

Hello,

merci pour tes infos, j'avais déjà consulté cette page, et suivi ce qu'ils disaient de faire mais comme ma simulation ne comporte (à mon avis) qu'un seul thread, Matlab se contente de faire bosser un seul coeur à 100%, puis il tranfère le boulot au coeur suivant, etc... mais il n'y a jamais qu'un seul coeur qui bosse.
Ce que je cherche, c'est comment faire bosser les quatre en même temps sur différentes données. je crois que ça s'appelle du calcul distribué.
Ah, et bien qu'habitué à Matlab, je ne comprends strictement rien à l'aide qu'ils fournissent sur la Distributed computing toolbox...

Bref, c'est la guerre...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juin 2007)

mes "compétences" s'arrêtent donc là......sorry :rose:


----------

